# ASX All Ords Accumulation Index Chart



## TPI (30 December 2013)

Hi there,

Does anyone know a free source to find a chart of the ASX All Ords Accumulation Index?

Thanks.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (11 October 2014)

TPI said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know a free source to find a chart of the ASX All Ords Accumulation Index?
> 
> Thanks.




You used to be able to see at least a years worth on Bloomberg, but looks like that is gone


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 October 2014)

This chart data is from a paid subscription to Premium Data. XAOA weekly. Never seen it mentioned much and the point system is different from the XAO. It has passed the 2007 high.


----------

